# How to force a pp period



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm 15 months pp and it's time to get my period back. It's very likely we want to ttc in a couple of months, and due to my school schedule (I'm a full time college student) we want to try our best to nail the timing down. So, we want my period to come back ASAP. A week ago I started Vitex (2000mg daily, split into three doses) and in a couple of weeks we'll be night weaning. What else can I do?


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I'm not a fan of 'forcing' anything on your body but I think you'll find that night weaning will be your best bet. 15 mth is the avg. date of return for nursing moms - so it might happen soon anyway.

Also starting some regular, light exercise and Vitamin B (b6 helps lengthen luteal phases) will help you regulate your cycles. good luck!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Nightweaning brought mine back (over 5 hours of no nursing a night, we started DS off in his own bed then he joined us early a.m. to cuddle and nurse). Moved him to his bed just after 13 months old then AF came back in like 3 weeks.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, he already has an 8 hour break from nursing during the day, and probably about a five hour break at night. He nurses at 10pm, 11pm, midnight, around 5am, about 8am, and then not until 4 or 5 pm. Maybe I should get him to nurse less in the late evening?

I started a mega dose of vitamin C today, too. I'm planning on 2000mg twice daily until af shows.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I've heard B6 and vitex. However, I tried vitex here once but it killed my milk supply (to lengthen luteal phase, I'm one of those weird ones who gets my period back at like 3 months--concieved my second while exclusively breastfeeding my first at 7 months).


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

With my son, nightweaning brought my periods back at 9 months.

With my girls... no periods while nursing. I expected once I got a lag in nursing I would get periods but sleeping through the night had no effect.

There ARE women who won't see AF until they wean. It almost seems like it's taboo to talk about around here...

Vitex is supposed to help without affecting your milk supply IF you take it once milk production is not prolactin driven... I forget the name for that but it seems like early on prolactin drives production, but later on your prolactin can fall to normal but you are still making milk - this is how you can get pregnant while nursing... but it doesn't seem to happen to everyone. I know my prolactin is low - I had it tested - but still no periods.

Have to admit I did force a period in Feb with BCPs hoping to trick my body into ovulating - I bled but then nothing happened after that, no O, not more periods. SO I don't count it as a period as if I hadn't done it, I know nothing would have happened.


----------

